# Advice from any CIC's or CPC-H's. Thanks



## Kareeanne (Nov 17, 2014)

Can anyone tell me who knows any Hospital Coders or who is a Hospital Coder has the need increased for them?? Do they mostly work from home?? Thanks


----------



## cordelia (Nov 17, 2014)

I do not fully understand your question. Are you asking if there is a shortage of facility/inpatient coders? If that is what your question is, then yes, there is a definite shortage of experienced facility/inpatient coders. I work from home for a large revenue cycle company and we have a difficult time finding enough inpatient coders. 


Cordelia, DRG Auditor, CCS, CPC


----------



## Daniel Rowden (Nov 18, 2014)

Yes there is definitely a shortage of inpatient coders however the difficult part is getting into inpatient coding. Most people have to work their way up to it via an entry level job as it is the only means to get experience. My first job was physician coding (for about a year) and then I got into inpatient facility coding because there was a great need for them and they were willing to train me with my CPC-H. I got my CCS shortly after learning inpatient coding. I have the CIC but not very many people really know it exists yet since it is so knew and I really have no idea how many people have it yet nor how many people have taken it.


----------



## AB87 (Nov 20, 2014)

I just started a Hospital Coding Job , Im doing OP Diagnostic, Then Ill be moved to ED, Surgery,and THEN.......IP Coding  . Luckily the place i work for will transition you into a IP Coder/CDI. The market is really going to increase because ICD-10 Is coming. Do you think that its possible for an Increase in salary for Coders? (Meaning higher starting/median wages 60k, 70k, 80k).?


----------

